# VGC 1 bedroom lots of pictures.



## SDKath (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi there!

I finally found some time to upload our pix from the grand opening of VGC in a 1 bedroom.  The first few pix are the standard hotel rooms, followed by the lobby of the Hotel/Villas and the 1 bedroom.  Enjoy!

Katherine

http://community.webshots.com/user/kath000?vhost=community


----------



## applegirl (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics for us.  They are great!!!  I also saw your youtube video of the unit and that was fun to see also.

Hope you had a great time on your visit!

Janna


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great Pictures!


----------



## DVC Mike (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures. I love the GCH and am very much looking forward to a stay at VGC every other year, starting in 2011.


----------



## icydog (Oct 4, 2009)

Kathy, Does the VGC have it's own lobby or is that the Disney Grand California Hotel's lobby. 

The place is very similar to the new Kadini Villages. Very upscale. I am so glad DVC has backed off the direction it was going in their timeshares. This one looks so magnificent. I can't wait to try it out. 

I own at the Marriott Newport Beach. I'm thinking I could piggyback with a week there and then go to the VGC for a few nights.


----------



## DVC Mike (Oct 5, 2009)

icydog said:


> Kathy, Does the VGC have it's own lobby or is that the Disney Grand California Hotel's lobby.


 
VGC and the new hotel rooms are essentially a new wing off the hotel, so it doesn't have it's own lobby.


----------



## Troopers (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Kath.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 7, 2009)

Great pictures!

VGC is beautiful! I really love the resort and decor of the rooms!!!


----------

